# strange issue



## Adrian Mustapha (Jun 15, 2016)

I have a problem if I click on a jpg image - even though windows photo viewer is set to the default program type then Lightroom is starting up. Then I have to waste time closing it down. Is this a Lightroom issue?


----------



## clee01l (Jun 16, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.  This is a Windows issue. Windows photo viewer no longer the default program for this file type. It should never be set to LR for JPEGs.  Lightroom did not make this change. Someone else made the change and you need to change it back.


----------



## Colin Grant (Jun 16, 2016)

But the op says Photo Viewer is set as the default


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 16, 2016)

No doubt the OP is mistaken. It _was_ set to Photo Viewer, but that has changed somehow.


----------



## Colin Grant (Jun 16, 2016)

I suspect it is only the op who can confirm that.


----------



## Adrian Mustapha (Jun 16, 2016)

I have looked in windows default program file types and jpg is definetly set to windows photo viewer so why does lightroom sometimes open jpgs when i just click on them??


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 16, 2016)

It's simply common sense that it can't be a Lightroom issue. If Lightroom is not running, and it suddenly starts up when you click on a jpeg photo, then something else must have called Lightroom. Lightroom can't do anything if it is not running. That something else is the operating system. You are using MacOS, so you probably know how it works on a Mac. You select the jpeg, choose 'Get Info' from the Finder, and in the dialog that comes up you see which default application is called when you double click on a jpeg. Same thing (but different way of setting this up) in Windows.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 16, 2016)

Adrian Mustapha said:


> I have looked in windows default program file types and jpg is definetly set to windows photo viewer so why does lightroom sometimes open jpgs when i just click on them??



Have you checked for both the .jpg extension as well as the .jpeg extension?


----------



## Adrian Mustapha (Jun 16, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> It's simply common sense that it can't be a Lightroom issue. If Lightroom is not running, and it suddenly starts up when you click on a jpeg photo, then something else must have called Lightroom. Lightroom can't do anything if it is not running. That something else is the operating system. You are using MacOS, so you probably know how it works on a Mac. You select the jpeg, choose 'Get Info' from the Finder, and in the dialog that comes up you see which default application is called when you double click on a jpeg. Same thing (but different way of setting this up) in Windows.


I am using Windows 7 ultimate and defualt program type for jpg is set to windows photo viewer.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 16, 2016)

Like I said, check for .jpeg extension as well. The other question could be where those jpeg files are located. Are they perhaps on a memory card or other type of removable? In that case it may trigger the import routines, and those may be set to open Lightroom.
Remember, if this was really a Lightroom issue, you would find thousands of complaints all over the internet (and we would all know about it)...


----------



## clee01l (Jun 16, 2016)

Colin Grant said:


> But the op says Photo Viewer is set as the default


If the Windows Default for this filetype is Photo Viewer, then the image would have opened in Photo Viewer and the OP would not be posing the question. This has nothing to do with LR. As I understand it, LR is not running when the OP clicks on the JPEG file.  LR opens when a removable device containing image files is connected.   The filetypes associated with LR are catalog files (*.lrcat) and a few other filetypes whose extension begins with "*.lrxxxxx".


----------



## Colin Grant (Jun 16, 2016)

I never said it was a LR issue, I just said the op had said, and still says, Photo Viewer is set as the default. What is causing the behaviour is a mystery to me, although I recall seeing something similar when I ran Win 7. Cannot remember what the cause was though.


----------

